# Belgian Yeast In A Cider?



## sinkas (1/10/08)

I have 20L of juice from a local juicer, I was thinking that pitching a bit of the Duvel strain, might both dry it out a fair bit and compliment the apple with some pear notes..

ANy thoguhts?


----------



## Muggus (1/10/08)

You're crazy!  

Sounds like an interesting plan actually. I recently brewed an cloudy apple juice cider with a lager yeast and it seems quite decent at this point in time. 

The only problem i've come across is the not yeast flocculating(sp?) too well, and the cider ending up a bit yeasty. Though having said that, a Belgian strain would probably give off some desirable esters and phenolics, as opposed to a lager yeast.

Just out of interest, are you planning on pasturising the juice first? And what temps are you planning to ferment at?


----------



## Tony (1/10/08)

Why not!

You only live once!

Fortune favours the bold my friend!

cheers


----------



## sinkas (1/10/08)

I think I will pretend its a standard Duvel clone, start at 16 and head for 28 in 5 days


----------



## alexbrand (2/10/08)

Tony said:


> Why not!
> 
> You only live once!



+1

Give it a go! Some time ago I made a cider with Wyeast #1084. Great!

Alex

EDIT: Olskoolsoulja has some experience with making cider. I got some nice hints from him.


----------



## randyrob (25/11/08)

Hey Case,

how did you go with this?

Rob.


----------



## sinkas (25/11/08)

Its ok,
Ill bring some to the xmas case swap with the batch of same fermented with london ale


----------



## randyrob (25/11/08)

Nice thanks mate!


----------



## sinkas (25/11/08)

you are far too easily pleased rob


----------

